# Trying to verify Ranger status



## william.poag (Nov 9, 2017)

Gentlemen,

       I recently had an individual conducting what appeared to be basic surveillance on my home.  Two separate, slow drive-bys while taking photos.  The street I live on doesn't lead anywhere so you have to make a decision to be there.  Luckily my neighbor was able to snap a few photos of the vehicle.  I had some LEO buddies of mine run the plate but what was interesting was that the back window had a 75th Regimental DUI, Scroll and Tab decals.   Based on the tag, the guys name is (*MOD EDIT*) and he was apparently in the 75th Regiment sometime in 2001-2014 time frame.  I'm just trying to verify this as I plan on contacting him and inquiring why he is so interested in my house.  Any assistance or verification would be greatly appreciated.

v/r


----------



## policemedic (Nov 9, 2017)

You need to stop.  Trust me on this.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 9, 2017)

For a first post on the site I have so many questions about this post,  but...meh. 

Let me add this. 

1) Since you have appeared to use your real name, maybe you don’t want to broadcast that you have LEO friends doing illegal shit for you. 

2) I am deleting the name of the person you named. OPSEC/PERSEC ... remember that stuff?

All for now.


----------



## william.poag (Nov 9, 2017)

Apologies for my rash behavior and posting the name, I just get more than riled up when people I don't know are conducting suspicious activity by my house.

As for running the plate, nothing illegal there.  I filed a ligitimate police report for the suspicious activity and that was the info I got.  I should have been more clear on that, so again I apologize.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 9, 2017)

william.poag said:


> Apologies for my rash behavior and posting the name, I just get more than riled up when people I don't know are conducting suspicious activity by my house.
> 
> As for running the plate, nothing illegal there.  I filed a ligitimate police report for the suspicious activity and that was the info I got.  I should have been more clear on that, so again I apologize.



Edited because not my circus, not my monkey. 

You do you.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 9, 2017)

I think we're done here.

Closed.


----------

